# Ivermectin Pour On Dose



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the Ivermectin Pour On 5mg wormer. Can I give it to my goats orally, and how much should I give or should I use it as a pour on. Also, is it safe for pregnant does as I have a doe I believe to be pregnant and does anyone know the milk withdraw time on this wormer?

THANKS!!!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

1% ivermectin is 10mg/ml, and your pour on is 5mg/ml. Just double the doseage for 1% injectible. The doseage for 1% varies on what you're using it for. I've heard 1cc per 50lbs, 1cc per 33lbs, and 1cc per 25lbs. I tend to use 1cc per 33lbs. So, your doseage would be about 1cc per 15lbs or so. 

All wormers are MOST effective given orally. Pour ons are RARELY used on goats, and don't work as well as injectible or oral use. 

I've used it safely in preggos, not sure if you're supposed to. A general rule is to worm before breeding season and after kidding, and avoid worming at all costs during the pregnancy. As always, it's best to do fecals to know if you have an issue, and that your drug of choice will even work. 

As for withdrawl time, I don't believe there IS one known for goats. I personally don't stop drinking the milk when I use ivermectin or cydectin (though I rarely have to use it on a dairy during the milking season - I treat before breeding and right after kidding, so by the time the colostrum is done I can drink it). 

A good average withdrawal time is probably 3 days to 1 week, depending on your preferences. Perhaps someone with more info might know a more 'exact' withdrawal, but most likely it will be the withdrawal known for dairy cows.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's a great link to bookmark for dosages on various meds and wormers. 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html
Lois


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

how timely  I was just getting ready to search for this myself


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=1vj6rtuk688lvdj5d8fjb5ass1&topic=8934.0

Here is another good link with all the different wormers & dosages. I would use 1 ml for ever 33 pounds of goat. If unsure of exact weight dose higher than dose less.
Ivermectin isn't supposed to be given to pregnant does' unless they are at least 100 days bred.
Depending on the type of worm your trying to treat, Cydectin is safe for pregnant does.

I worm before I breed like Dona & then the day of kidding but I know sometimes it doesn't always work out the way we like it to.

I also believe Ivermectin has a 3 day milk withdrawl for human consumption.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Ivermectin is not absorbed well by the digestive system. I'd use as directed.

Remember Ivermectin is not that good against tapeworms so be sure to alternate w/ something like Safeguard.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Goats do much better when given any wormer orally & not like the label says. Most wormers haven't been tested for goats & are given off label, Including Ivermectin.
Safeguard doesn't work in most areas & if using it the dose needs to be 3 times higher than what the label says.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

As a general rule, wormers work better when injested than when used in ANY other route. Even ivermectin, from what I've heard.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

mygoat said:


> As a general rule, wormers work better when injested than when used in ANY other route. Even ivermectin, from what I've heard.


Can you provide a link to that info?

I'm going by a statement of same in the old Ask Your Vet Column in DGJ and by this article. If there's new info that suggests otherwise I'd like to add it to my library of goat articles.

Thanks!



> It is established that subcutaneous injection is the most efficient
> route for ivermectin administration in terms of drug bioavailability
> in target animals when compared to oral and topical administration.


http://dutchfarmint.com/Ivermectin.pdf


----------

